# Hymer Exsis, Ford Base



## 113016

Has anybody any direct opinions / experience of the Hymer Exsis 562 and the Ford Base vehicle :?: 
Build quality and durability.
I understand the ford has a timing chain and no cam belt?
Thanks :?:


----------



## wilse

Can't comment about Exsis 562, but I had a Hymer Van 572 on a MK 7 Transit, 2.2L 130hp TDCi. 56 plate onwards.

It's a brilliant drive in my opinion. Would be my preferred base vehicle. 
Fuel economy was 32mpg, on a 3500kg 6.5m vehicle.

One thing I didn't like, it was very easy to stall in 1st gear. I think there is a firmware upgrade to sort this [seen it mentioned on here.]

Not sure on timing belt/chain.

HTH?

w


----------



## 113016

Thanks Wilse. The one I am looking at has a 140TDCI engine with a 6 speed.


----------



## gaspode

You should read this thread, then ask the dealer for a 5yr headlight warranty. :wink:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1097035.html#1097035


----------



## bigfoot

I have the Exsis 562 on the Tranny 2010 model. Well pleased with it prior to that I had an Autotrail on a fiat x250 p/xed for the Hymer before AT had a Hymer b544 for 12 years went like a watch. 
Don't know about the mechanics.


----------



## 113016

gaspode said:


> You should read this thread, then ask the dealer for a 5yr headlight warranty. :wink:
> 
> http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1097035.html#1097035


Thanks Gaspode, very interesting reading.
Plan B is getting more attractive :?:


----------



## 113016

bigfoot said:


> I have the Exsis 562 on the Tranny 2010 model. Well pleased with it prior to that I had an Autotrail on a fiat x250 p/xed for the Hymer before AT had a Hymer b544 for 12 years went like a watch.
> Don't know about the mechanics.


Thanks Bigfoot I bet you miss your B544, bombproof.


----------



## leltel

We have the Exsis-i on a ford transit.....as gaspode pointed out...headlamps on this particular model are a problem and not economical!
However, the van itself is lovely. Fuel economy 32mpg most of the time when I don't have a lead foot! Drives very smoothly too.


----------



## 113016

leltel said:


> We have the Exsis-i on a ford transit.....as gaspode pointed out...headlamps on this particular model are a problem and not economical!
> However, the van itself is lovely. Fuel economy 32mpg most of the time when I don't have a lead foot! Drives very smoothly too.


Thanks leltel, the Exsis ticks a lot of boxes for us, but not all and we have been comparing with a few Rapido's with more comfort and better cooking facilities. But the weight and storage is great in the Exsis 562.
Can you confirm it has a chain and no cam belt?
thanks


----------



## leltel

We have the 522, not sure about cambelt or chain. He has his mot in two weeks, I can find out then or ask hubby to investigate when he is home tomorrow night though.
I did think that I would miss having an oven, but I haven't I got a double skillet and that does all that I would have done in the oven. 
Good luck with what you choose and I will post back when I get the answer to cambelt or chain.
Lel


----------



## 113016

leltel said:


> We have the 522, not sure about cambelt or chain. He has his mot in two weeks, I can find out then or ask hubby to investigate when he is home tomorrow night though.
> I did think that I would miss having an oven, but I haven't I got a double skillet and that does all that I would have done in the oven.
> Good luck with what you choose and I will post back when I get the answer to cambelt or chain.
> Lel


Thanks Leltel.
Our previous Hymer had no oven and we always said that we did not need one, but we do use the grill quite a lot and as we always wild and use aire's an electric microwave/grill is not really an option.
It is a nice van and we do like the brand, but I must admit that the Rapido is more comfortable for sitting around.
The head light issue is a serious consideration, any idea how much external screens are and where to get from?


----------



## zoro

Hi Garth

This link says its a chain Link

We have ours for 18 months and completed 14,000 trouble free miles with trips to Spain and Croatia. The first gear does take a little getting used to but if you use the hill start facility it's fine.

It's good for narrow roads which is one of the reasons we bought one, it's only 214cm wide. Also it has a handy 670kg payload.
Hope this helps
Steve


----------



## leltel

Grath said:


> leltel said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have the 522, not sure about cambelt or chain. He has his mot in two weeks, I can find out then or ask hubby to investigate when he is home tomorrow night though.
> I did think that I would miss having an oven, but I haven't I got a double skillet and that does all that I would have done in the oven.
> Good luck with what you choose and I will post back when I get the answer to cambelt or chain.
> Lel
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Leltel.
> Our previous Hymer had no oven and we always said that we did not need one, but we do use the grill quite a lot and as we always wild and use aire's an electric microwave/grill is not really an option.
> It is a nice van and we do like the brand, but I must admit that the Rapido is more comfortable for sitting around.
> The head light issue is a serious consideration, any idea how much external screens are and where to get from?
Click to expand...

We got our external screens from Van Comfort, they were £250.00, but are excellent. Not yet invested in internal ones, but have made our own out of insulation for when we are wilding


----------



## 113016

leltel said:


> Grath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> leltel said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have the 522, not sure about cambelt or chain. He has his mot in two weeks, I can find out then or ask hubby to investigate when he is home tomorrow night though.
> I did think that I would miss having an oven, but I haven't I got a double skillet and that does all that I would have done in the oven.
> Good luck with what you choose and I will post back when I get the answer to cambelt or chain.
> Lel
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Leltel.
> Our previous Hymer had no oven and we always said that we did not need one, but we do use the grill quite a lot and as we always wild and use aire's an electric microwave/grill is not really an option.
> It is a nice van and we do like the brand, but I must admit that the Rapido is more comfortable for sitting around.
> The head light issue is a serious consideration, any idea how much external screens are and where to get from?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We got our external screens from Van Comfort, they were £250.00, but are excellent. Not yet invested in internal ones, but have made our own out of insulation for when we are wilding
Click to expand...

Thanks for the info, we have been over again to have another look. make our mind up time I think!


----------



## huss

Hi Not quite sure what the problem is with the headlights, [not saying there is not one for some] l have had 2 vans on MK 7 and not had a problem with the lights, was told by Ford no cam belt. The rear wheel drive is better than the front wheel drive, must be the difference between the 2.4 and 2.2 Eng also service interval on rear wheel drive is double that of front wheel drive.

Huss


----------



## 113016

huss said:


> Hi Not quite sure what the problem is with the headlights, [not saying there is not one for some] l have had 2 vans on MK 7 and not had a problem with the lights, was told by Ford no cam belt. The rear wheel drive is better than the front wheel drive, must be the difference between the 2.4 and 2.2 Eng also service interval on rear wheel drive is double that of front wheel drive.
> 
> Huss


Thanks Huss
The Exsis is on the FWD and is 140tdci


----------



## huss

Hi
Yes thats the 2.2 eng, if its a new one and not to good on pulling away in first gear [may stall ] the engine update will fix it,

Huss


----------



## 113016

Thanks Guys & Gals for the information, I have one other question.
How do you find the Ford garages at dealing with M/Hs, especially in the Stoke on Trent area? I ask because M/Hs on a Ford chassis are in the minority.


----------



## zoro

No problem in Sheffield. They told me it is the same size as a jumbo Transit so will fit on their ramp.

Steve


----------



## 113016

Thanks again to all.
Does anybody know the price of a windscreen, I think it may be expensive with it been narrower than the normal A Class and therefore probably less available.?


----------



## 113016

*Deal done*

I thought I would let you know what has happened as so many don't
I have done the deed and should have her in a couple of weeks.
Thanks to all!


----------



## kayjaybe

*Windscreen*

A bit late now as you have made a move but a when a stone broke our windscreen last year it cost around £3,000 to replace. The replacement was quickly followed by another stone chip but fortunately it was small and we were able to get it repaired. We also had the headlight shatter in Switzerland and then had quite a struggle to get our money back from Hymer and the agent who repaired it. In the end we were down about £300 but we got the bathroom sink replaced without any quibble when the bottom of it snapped off through the now deceased Swindon, Brownhills. All of this sorry saga is recorded on this Forum. But having spun a tale of woe you should not get the impression that we are dissatisfied with our Exsis i 562. Far from it. It is great to drive and it has handled a trip through the French Alps and the Cantabrican mountains in Spain effortlessly. The fuel economy is good and the beds are the most comfortable I have experienced in an MH or caravan. Plus it has a capacious garage and a reasonable payload. 
We have had it MOTd at a Ford garage with no problems at all. 
My main concern is that I cannot seem to see anything better - that is more suited to our needs - that does not cost an arm and a leg. 
I hope you get as much pleasure and enjoyment from your Exsis as we get from ours.
Kayjaybe


----------



## 113016

Thanks everybody for the help. We now hjave her at home and starting to fit a few extras.
First is a spare wheel! can't be without!


----------

